# Alright Photoshoppers - Contest for Ya



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Here's the deal. Ol Harbormaster is having a great time passing off 'shopped pics of others and I don't want him to feel left out. Let's see who can come up with the best Harbormaster pic! First prize is a 6-pack of Shiner and a big whoppin' greenie from da chickie. Contest starts tonight and a winner will be declared by 9 pm Wednesday. Don't be shy! Ol Capt Steve has been posting pictures of himself every Friday for 3 months. :biggrin:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Do they have to be PG rated ?????? lol... :biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

The gauntlet has been thrown...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Better run to the Jungle...da ...da....da..dadada lol Nice knowin' ya Jan. lol


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I aint skeered!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Why photoshop..when the real deal is about as good as it gets. LOL Love this photo


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I guess Im out of this one.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Alright, we have a start. Is this your entry Dave? rofl


Blue Water Ho said:


> I guess Im out of this one.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

you could at least make the prize a T-shirt :slimer: LOL!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

That's a great idea. I have one you can dang sure have!


Pat P said:


> you could at least make the prize a T-shirt :slimer: LOL!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sorry Chickadee thats just how Im feeling today.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

:rotfl: I know where Chickies detonator is now! And it's saved on the hard drive and backed up! :slimer:

The undisputed 'Queen of the Roller Derby'! :biggrin:

Young lady, I dont have photoshop, so all I can do is copy and paste pics you've posted! lmao


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*saw you at the party last night*

caught in the act...


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

harbor wishes he was that guy


spotted ape said:


> caught in the act...


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> :rotfl: I know where Chickies detonator is now! And it's saved on the hard drive and backed up! :slimer:
> 
> The undisputed 'Queen of the Roller Derby'! :biggrin:
> 
> Young lady, I dont have photoshop, so all I can do is copy and paste pics you've posted! lmao


Yo Steve, I think she might can be bought now......lol..... But the price seems kinda steep to me....


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

spotted ape said:


> caught in the act...


 HarborPimp they aint got gals like that at the DQ I go to.

Dave


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Badhabit said:


> Yo Steve, I think she might can be bought now......lol..... But the price seems kinda steep to me....


 That's an old pic! Her new dress says, "Insert quarter or 237 pesos here!" :rotfl:


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*later that night*

What's up?


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

This is easy!!
I did a quick google search and came up with this..
http://www.californiaalpacas.net/images/Harbor%20Master.JPG
--Hop


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Found on the 'Net*

The things you find surfing the 'Net:



[Click for larger version]

Hey -- don't blame me!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

OMG! Hahahahhahah!!!!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

lmfao 
dang he got you Steve


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Whew*

Boy, Friday pics just took on a whole new meaning. Harbor is a real man, he can take it. Unlike some people who get thier little egos all jacknifed! LMAO! Its all fun, remember that first fellas.

Z


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

hey charles, why did you photoshop a larger package on him? some hidden fantasy in there somewhere? lol


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Argo said:


> hey charles, why did you photoshop a larger package on him? some hidden fantasy in there somewhere? lol


 Hey I just found that on the 'Net -- why were you checking the package anyway???


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Lmao! Greenie Lauched CH


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> The things you find surfing the 'Net:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Super work Charles........LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO!
Nice touch getting Zac's Crocks on there..hahahahahahaha.

CoolBro points headed your way. Chick, might as well go ahead and give him the Shiner now.

Still laughing!

GCB


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I'll have to watch this one from the sidelines but I sure do wish we had an icon for "popcorn"

This oughta be a good one. No popcorn but I've got the best seat in the house. I'm lookin' for "Montybo" and a few other classics!

Okay, I'm ready now y'all can get started..................


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Well...*

I'm no photoshop expert, so I'll just scan a home photo of his.... wand, wings and all


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

OK....still cracking up and then through my tears of laughter I saw the image. It was then starting to bug me....who in the heck does he look like.

First thought was Mr. Holmes and then the whole package thing came to mind. Habor may get a "big head" if he thinks he is Holmes. Called the wife in for help......after some additional laughter (Crocks again....hahahaha) she said "That's MIKE BRADY!" 

And thats the waaaay, 
heeee became, 
the Brady Bunch!

LMAO! What do y'all think?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OMG...this is gonna be a hoot!  2 great entries so far! :brew:


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

This Hammer Head was caught at Moody Gardens last summer. It was seen chasing tourists around the bayou. LOL.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> This Hammer Head was caught at Moody Gardens last summer. It was seen chasing tourists around the bayou. LOL.


ummm, am I missing something here? where is the photochopped pic of Stevo?


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Hey Capsized....*

... I think this is more of what she's talking about


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Pat P said:


> ummm, am I missing something here?


Somebody apparently is.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Oh well....*

... I've picked on him a bit, now to build his confidence back up


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

too funny, never met ya but I hope your .....COOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This is gonna get good!!


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> The things you find surfing the 'Net:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny right there:rotfl: Worst thing about it is that I clicked for the larger version.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Popcorn popping!LOL


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I'll have to watch this one from the sidelines but I sure do wish we had an icon for "popcorn"
> 
> This oughta be a good one. No popcorn but I've got the best seat in the house. I'm lookin' for "Montybo" and a few other classics!
> 
> Okay, I'm ready now y'all can get started..................


Here ya' go WJ.

Rick


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I think Harbormaster should be part of the Miller Lite "Man Law" team!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You guys are awesome! Saw Capt Steve tonight and he said he had nothing to worry about - you boys have no imagination or talent. So wrong Stevo!! lol.

Keep em coming. I see several legitimate contenders!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> ............. Saw Capt Steve tonight and he said he had nothing to worry about - you boys have no imagination or talent. .........!


Man, I think I need a 12 step program. This is real tough. But, I need some sleep. I just can't get involved

Slowly backing away from the mouse.....


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I've seen your work Pale one, Pure genius!!...That 6 pack is yours for the taking...Admire your disipline...









I can't enter...Teckno challanged...and Harbor has too much on me..
















2nd Note to self...I lost the 1st one...."Don't Pizz Chickie off before..during or just after the full moon.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

We're gonna need a bigger bag!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry, I uploaded the wrong pic. lol



Pat P said:


> ummm, am I missing something here? where is the photochopped pic of Stevo?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Bimini Twisted said:


> Here ya' go WJ.
> 
> Rick


Thank ya sir!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Here Jack...you can have some of mine, LOL:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :biggrin:


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

This is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

my entry


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Shady said:


> my entry


Where are his rubber boots?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*After a hard day's grind...*

Nice one!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Nice one!


Now......is that a Vaigra hat?

Lol!

Gone drummin!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I saw alot better when GB and GoinCoastal were having fun with it. Where's all that PS talent? When someone puts Harbors head on something like this! LMAO!


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Pat Pat Pat that is just wrong esp. that first one .....my eyes are still burning


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

O M G!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> I guess Im out of this one.


It's not nice to make fun of those of us with H.U.A. syndrome! That picture hits just a little close to Home!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*wow*

Yikes, well hello sailor! ROTFLMAO. This is gonna get U-G-L-Y! Time to get to work and get my secret staff busy. lol

Z


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

********* said:


> Time to get to work and get my secret staff busy. lol
> 
> Z


Zac's the only guy I know who keeps PhotoChoppers on retainer.

Dave


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Willl the real Harbormaster please stand up!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

i was told i posted the wrong pic so i am sorry to who ever i wronged. pm me, 
here is the right one.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

drinking problem?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I dont even have to photoshop this one like the rest of yall.. Steve is on the left.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lmmfao*

Sorry HM but this is great.
Keep'm coming.

He ain't skeered.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Yeah, this is just making my day!!!!!!*



Fishin-Inc said:


> Sorry HM but this is great.
> Keep'm coming.
> 
> He ain't skeered.


SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster, Lay off the twinkies man! :rotfl: Put the plate down and jog slowly to the nearest Gym!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"does this swimsuit make my butt look big?" hahahaha


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*ding ding ding*

We have a winner! lol Dayum Spout, that was hard on the eyes.

Z


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL @ the double chair and the cupholder with the mayo squirt bottle!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> LOL @ the double chair and the cupholder with the mayo squirt bottle!


That chair exploded immediately after the shutter closed on that camera.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

air bags save lives!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*DiscoMaster*

How about a little dancing!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Man this is gonna be hard. I might need some help. Better figure out how to do this right. Capt Steve, where is ya bud?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I bet he's waiting to unload during his weekly Friday picture day thread.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Man this is gonna be hard. I might need some help. Better figure out how to do this right. Capt Steve, where is ya bud?


Maybe this will help.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

for you cat lovers


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Well, I guess we are safe as long as the visor stays down!










Gort! Klaatu barada nicto!

Bogey


----------



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

Each time I check this it just gets better and better.

The way I see it Jan is gonna have a heckuva time deciding who gets that 6 packer!!!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

this is complements of speckle catcher


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Well....after these last couple submissions.... LMAO!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Remind me*

Remind me:

Don't pizz off FC
Don't pizz off FC
Don't pizz off FC

Now again class........


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

*Is Cross-Dressing abbreviated X-Dressing?*

Just wondered!










Bogey


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

sexy


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

These poor fellas must be destitute, all working this hard for a dang six pack. Look what you've gone and done Jan.


heh,
Rick


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This is some of the funniest stuff I've ever seen, you start a mean thread Chickie! No more laced hen scratch for you! :slimer:

Repurcussions are in order, the severity of which have yet to be determined at this time since I dont know when I'll be able to get down to purchase a photochop program! I've got a memory like a rented elephant! :biggrin:

OH! And thanks for putting Rainey in the email loop today so she could enjoy the pics also! :rotfl:

Hilarious guys!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sorry Harbor....*

... gotta have that Shiner


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mia???*

Is anyone missing? I saw this person putting up posters earlier today...


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

crack kills lol


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Anticipation is at a fevered pitch as we await last minute entries from the Usual Suspects!

Bogey


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Alright..alright....stop ....please................I just spit beer all over my keyboard!!!! This is too much!!!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Charles Helm again.


Dats Clever!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*And the winner is...*

Thanks guys for making this as fun as I had hoped. Capt Steve is a good sport for sure. I need some help deciding. I have narrowed it down to the top 4. All of your entries were awesome and some were pretty dang creative.

The 4 finalists are:

Finalist #1 is Charles Helm for "Man Card"










Finalist #2 is jlatigo for "Gumballs"










Finalist #3 is Waterspout for "Twinkies"










and, finalist #4 is TxPalerider for "Discomaster"










To place your vote, just reply to this thread. You can only vote once! The votes will be counter tomorrow at noon and the King can take his throne!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

by the way chickidie your getting shoped next. LMAO!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*I dunno*

Them last few are a hoot too, gonna be hard to narrow it down. I say you just buy em all a 6pack.

Zac


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

There all great! He'll be at the house and online in about 10 minutes

My vote "The Twinkie" LMMFAOSHIAV!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Twinkie gets my vote.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Harbor-T*

Harbor-T says "I pity the fool that closes the contest too soon!"


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

BTW winter is coming on and the S&F room gets real cold. But not for long! Lmao


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Definitely #1. Why don't you add a poll to this thread Chicky? It'd be easier than counting 'em up tomorrow. LOL

EDIT: DONE!


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

After critical review of the finalists, I believe we should have categories!

Composition

Originality

Detailed workmanship

However, since we can only vote for one, Twinkies has to be it, but waterspout, you shoulda bleached him out a bit and made his face as pasty as old two trips ( you know - she is so fat, it takes her two trips to haul ***)

Bogey


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

chicky, I have photos of you heading this way from Markypoo, load the guns girlfriend. fair is fair! LOL Give me my green back or else.lmao! it all fun right capt potlicker!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Spout, I think you PUI brother. Now vote or get off the pot. lol


waterspout said:


> chicky, I have photos of you heading this way from Markypoo, load the guns girlfriend. fair is fair! LOL Give me my green back or else.lmao! it all fun right capt potlicker!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Spout, I think you *PUI* brother. Now vote or get off the pot. lol


*PUI* LOL!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe I am too late, but here is one anyway.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Maybe I am too late, but here is one anyway.


LMAO! great quality grayfish! I wish you would have got that one in on time! LOL!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Thanks guys for making this as fun as I had hoped. Capt Steve is a good sport for sure. I need some help deciding. I have narrowed it down to the top 4. All of your entries were awesome and some were pretty dang creative.
> 
> The 4 finalists are:
> 
> ...


Aw shucks!! And my personal favorite was "Chick© Magnet"


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Aw shucks!! And my personal favorite was "Chick© Magnet"


 As Mae West would say "Is that a squirrel in your pocket or...":rotfl:


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Too freakin funny. What sport. LMAO!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

my internet connection went down yesterday and i know its to late but here it goes anyway( complements of mark conway)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

T-minus 2.5 hours and counting. Vote if you haven't yet!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

FC you should throw the runner up a little something. They are both good. :wink:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

done.

BTW Grayfish, I sure wish you would have gotten that in because it would have been in the top 4 for sure! lmao!


Too Tall said:


> FC you should throw the runner up a little something. They are both good. :wink:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

What am I supposed to do with these 237 pesos? lmao


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> done.
> 
> BTW Grayfish, I sure wish you would have gotten that in because it would have been in the top 4 for sure! lmao!


Thanks FC


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

And the winner with 237 pesos, I mean 24 votes is... *MAN CARD* by Charles Helm. A close second with 20 votes was *TWINKIES* by Waterspout. Charles, one sixer of Shiner longnecks and a chickie greenie coming your way. Spout, half a can of warm pearl and a reddie for you! lol. J/k bud! It was so dang funny that you also get a sixer and a greenie.

*CHARLES HELM is the King of the Photochop!*

Thanks to everyone for making this fun! Especially you Harbor. I look forward to your revenge!!!!!

Here they are one more time for your enjoyment:

Man Card by Charles Helm










Twinkies by Waterspout


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Charles, one sixer of Shiner longnecks and a chickie greenie coming your way.


Can I donate the Shiner to the next crab-trap clean up?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Charles!!! You da man!!!


Hey Chick!! Thanksfor the fun. Wish I would have had more time to play. Next time, give us a couple of days notice prior to the start. That way I can gather some good base materials.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FishinChick© again.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Congrats Charles!!! You da man!!!


I owe it all to my misspent youth.:slimer:


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Way to go Charles....you can give Zac his Crocks back now...LOL.

That pic was greatness!

GCB


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Congrats. Now please make it go away!! LOL
Rick


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrtulation to the winner. Way to go Charles. Some funny stuff there.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

hey MR. HELMS great job and congrats!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Whoa there butterfinger, shouldn't the whipping boy get something? 

I'm thinking steaks at Perry's, Vic and Anthony's, Smith and Wollensky's, Ruth's Chris or Bogarts on the Boulevard! 

Maybe even something worth............say............1000 pesos? Like 4
full size and 1 midget chickie for all my buds that came to help me out? :rotfl:

I feel like the rat with his head in the trap and all his buds standing behind him saying, "this just aint yore day son!" LOL J/K :biggrin:

Good job Chuck! I need some help with the photochop program when you getsome time!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

As Judge Smails said in Caddyshack, "you'll get nothing and like it!!!"


Harbormaster said:


> Whoa there butterfinger, shouldn't the whipping boy get something?
> 
> I'm thinking steaks at Perry's, Vic and Anthony's, Smith and Wollensky's, Ruth's Chris or Bogarts on the Boulevard!
> 
> ...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You guys are a bunch of sick, perverted, twisted, demented, possessed, wierdos. 
I'm so glad to know you!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Harbormaster again


----------

